# russian music sound russian german music sound german but what about volga germans ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What about germans that live in russia in a german enclave, now i dont wont to offend em, but are they more german or russian culturally, do they preffer german classical to russian what about it, can a russian or a volga german answer this please.

What about classical composer that were volga germans of heritage what kind of music would they play russian or german classical music?

Why ask? because i want to know , my best reason? curiosity?

:tiphat:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not sure if I understand the question


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i acknowledge it's a tedious question


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, the only "Volga German" composer I am aware of is Alfred Schnittke. There are probably some others. Perhaps you could form an opinion by listening to his music. To me, it seems clear that he was influenced both by Russian and German music.


----------

